# UK Meet London 18th July 2004



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Hi Guys,We're going to run another UK meet this year as last year was so successful.Details are:Sunday 18th July 2004, Meet 12pm outside the left luggage place at victoria train station (london).Please write back let us know numbers. Photos from last year: http://www.aztux.com/photos/index.cgi?acti...cat&category=33 CheersGaz and NikkiSorry, I hijackied your thread Gaz!Just to say that last year went really well! Only a few problems with JoT and onions!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I would love to come but as im already going to london from the 2nd - 6th July , i cant really see me affording to go back on the 18th *sigh* looks like im gonna miss out once again.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, well how about we see what dates are best for everyone. Im willing to be flexable with dates.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll definitely come this time!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool Vicky!Write it in your diary!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

is it a definite date then?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i think so. Its just easier that way i think.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yup i'll definitely come! altho i worked right next to victoria and was in the station every day and have no idea where the baggage is! would it be easier to meet by the seats in the centre by the timetable boards?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its deserted round there, so we will know who we are. Its near a coffee place. Dont worry, you will find it.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ok cool....are there sign posts? LOL! I get lost very easily!I've just written the date in my diary and will book my train ticket a few weeks in advance to get the fast train cheap


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I will attempt to make it this time. But as yet cannot promise anything.Jamie


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

wish i could make it - but got to work lots so will have to give it a miss - let me know how it goes though!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Wondering how everyone was.Hopefully be there again this year (back from holiday the week before). Will confirm later.


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll come! Sounds cool.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Guys, i might be feeling a bit rough as im having my wisdom teeth taken out on the 12th July in hospital under general anaesthetic. But im still up for meeting!Do we have a final count on who is coming yet?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i think i should be able to make it. i work full time so might be a bit tired! i'll check how much the train fare will be as it's so expensive and whether they are doing any work on the train line as for the past few months its been impossible to get to london on sundays!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

its going to cost a fortune!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

who is coming ?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

HiI'm back from holiday and thought I'd check what was happening on this. Whos going?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

dont seem like anyone knows who is going. Nikki has been away due to the operation to remove her wisdom teeth and she dont know who is coming , said she left it all up to DrDevil and I dont know where he is LOL . I dont really know of anyone coming this year. Vicky was suppose to come but I dont think she can afford it due to train prices being mad expensive.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Nikki and I are definately going, we're hoping others are going, if you are going PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE EMAIL BOTH NIKKI AND I SO THAT WE KNOW.gaz###gmx.co.ukThank you,Gareth


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Gaz, please will you sort out who is coming? I feel rough and not really like sorting it out right now. I will email you all my contacts.I will def come. Im just not feeling like sorting it out right now.x


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

so, whos coming then Dr D?







Hope you are feeling better Nikki!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

At the moment Nikki, me and you Jo, no-one else has contacted me!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

At least there will be no problem in recognising each other







Have you got my mobile number in case of any problems, I know Nikki Should have it...I have hers from last year...


----------

